# Cane Creek 110 vs. Chris King



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Yesterday I removed my Chris King headset and installed a new Cane Creek 110. My impressions:

- The 110 weighted about 6g more than the King.
- The 110 is a relatively more complex headset than the King. It has quite a bit more parts to it, and a couple extra steps to install and adjust it.
- The 110 has noticeably longer skirts than the King, which I like as I feel it's better for the head tube.
- Cane Creek's Interlok spacers annoy me, especially since you need to use at least the top one. It's just an extra part which shouldn't be needed.
- The Cane Creek definitely supports the steerer tube better with the compression ring. This is the reason I switched from a CK to a CC.
- The 110 has more seals going on the the King, with not only the seals for the cartridge bearings, but also each has an extra seal for each cup.
- The 110 really misses the elegant simplicity of the King.

All in all? I'm happy with the 100, and hopefully it'll last as well as the King. My steerer tube should be quite a bit happier. After running a King for the past 10 years, the bike does look a little strange without it.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

bad mechanic said:


> After running a King for the past 10 years, the bike does look a little strange without it.


Maybe the bike looks strange not because of the headset, but because it is a 10 years old bike!. Go get a new one!!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Psycho Marco said:


> Maybe the bike looks strange not because of the headset, but because it is a 10 years old bike!. Go get a new one!!


Although the frame is 11 years old, I've only owned it for a year. There is no way in hell I'm ever getting rid of this frame. I even bought a spare just in case something happens to this one.

The King which was on it worked it's way through two different bikes before it finally landed on this one.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

What kind of frame is this?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

bad mechanic said:


> ...My steerer tube should be quite a bit happier...


I had the CC suggested to me over the CK because of potential issues with wear on the steer tube. I have had a few CC headsets, which I liked, but have never run a CK. Interesting to hear something similar from an additional source.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

yo
110 - it's sleek! :thumbsup:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

Both of those headsets are good. If it was me
I would buy the one I could get the best deal on.

Best, John


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

The same subject was discussed at length a short while ago on the 29" forum:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=526961

there seems to be a consensus that the split compression ring design on the Cane Creek works better at stabilizing the steerer tube. Cane Creek hold the patent for that. If King wanted to use it they would have to pay a royalty.

The Chris King uses an "O" ring to hold the steerer in place. The rubber obviously can compress. This appears to be more of a problem with the longer leverage of 29" forks and long travel forks. There are frequent reports of creaking with King headsets.

Ronnie.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

The compression ring is part of the license package King has from Cane Creek. However, I have idea why they choose not to use it.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Cane Creek definitely makes a good headset. 
I've got a S-3 with over 8000 miles of desert riding on it and it's now on it's second bike, with the original bearings. 
It's seen lots of drops, rock gardens and sand. 
After four hard years, my old bike broke in half, but the S-3 headset has outlived all other parts from the original build... well except for the Race Face seat post.


----------



## jimbo2k (Dec 31, 2003)

*CK alternatives*

I've got a CC S-5 that must be ten years old and is on its 3rd bike and an FSA Orbit Extreme that is on its second bike. Both these were similar in quality and price to the CK and have proven worthy alternatives. Jim


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

bad mechanic said:


>


That a Homegrown?

I can see why you want to ride an 11yo frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

AndrwSwitch said:


> That a Homegrown?


Yes. Yes it is. 

It rides fantastically well.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Jul 30, 2004)

I've used Chris King for years both on road and off. My 29er single speed I whet originally with a FSA Orbit Extreme Pro, it was trash with in a year. Both the King and the Cane Creek were tempting but, as previously mentioned, I didn't want that dancing around sensation as the o ring compressed nor creaking. The price of the 110 put me off a bit and I was itching to do something different. I bought from Milwaukee bike an Acros AH-06. The German equivalent to Chris King 10 year warranty like King too. I've been on it almost a year and so far its been great! Just thought I would toss out a third option here.


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> The price of the 110 put me off a bit and I was itching to do something different. I bought from Milwaukee bike an Acros AH-06. The German equivalent to Chris King 10 year warranty like King too. I've been on it almost a year and so far its been great! Just thought I would toss out a third option here.


You are aware that the warranty on the Cane Creek 110 is 110 years, so basically a lifetime warranty. I got one for $116 at Jenson.

Ronnie.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> You are aware that the warranty on the Cane Creek 110 is 110 years, so basically a lifetime warranty. I got one for $116 at Jenson.
> 
> Ronnie.


I plan on out-living my warranty 

You paid $6 too much.
I think all 110's should be sold for $110 - It'd make for a cool marketing gimmick :thumbsup:


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

s3's randomly go on sale for 20-30 bucks. 

i kinda liked the top interlock spacer. might keep gunk a few mm further away. cant imagine ever considering a king when a 20-30 s3 is designed better.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

Why are CK so expensive compared to some CCs?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Dictatorsaurus said:


> Why are CK so expensive compared to some CCs?


Because they're tres chic.

I ended up going with a King on my 'cross bike when I killed the stock headset. It was only a little more expensive than the Cane Creek 110 and for a few extra bucks, I fell victim to the desire for a little bling.

They're also (apparently) made by bearded Americans earning a living wage in Portland. I would be a little surprised if Cane Creek doesn't import theirs.


----------



## Ronnie (Jan 17, 2004)

AndrwSwitch said:


> They're also (apparently) made by bearded Americans earning a living wage in Portland. I would be a little surprised if Cane Creek doesn't import theirs.


Be ready to be surprised.

Cane Creek is made and CNC Machined in Fletcher, North Carolina.

Ronnie.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> Be ready to be surprised.


I generally try to. 

So bearded union workers vs. bearded non-union workers.


----------



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

I have a CK 1 1/8", and CK Devolution 1.5 -> 1 1/8", and CC Solo, and a CC integerated.

Everyone work just fine with the exception of the CK Devolution 1.5 -> 1 1/8. 

Out of the working sets, the CK gear is just machined so well. The tolerances are really tight, you can feel the quality installing the parts. However, I feel the CC Solo works a bit better with the compression ring. I don't ride a lot in the wet, but I think all three sets keep the element out relatively well.

I bought the CK Devo used, and it is the biggest piece of crap I've had on a bike. Granted, I believe this headset was abused by its previously owner. I think he had the base plate installed backwards. This caused the base plate, and top plate to wear down. When I got the headset, I was able to install and remove the basement onto my fork by HAND!

I ordered a new base plate and new top plate, and the headset seems a bit tighter. When I was testing the headset, I was picking up the front end, and pushing down on the ground HARD. Occasionally, I hear a clunking noise as if the headset is coming loose momentarily. I know I already have the tension set way too high already. I think this could possibly be solved if King was running a compression ring.

I don't believe my experience is one off. I think I will be buying a CC reducing headset if I can't sort the problems with my CK devo 

I truely believe Chris King makes great stuff, but I start to think there is better tech out there.

Cheers,

Ming


----------



## nspace (May 25, 2006)

Beautifully timed with the expiration (Sept. 10) of Cane Creek's Aheadset patent:
http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/09/30/interbike-2010-chris-king-grip-lock-system/

Funny how their old "superior" design, has somehow gotten better with, oh, the introduction of a split compression ring. That's funny. They seem like they are doing a good job of talking around anything relating to the patent.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

It's an interesting approach they've taken to it.

The article repeats what I've heard before, that Chris King already licenses it from Cane Creek and, had they wanted to, could have produced a compression ring headset at any time.


----------



## bicyclejuju1 (Feb 25, 2011)

*is this a fox float?*

This is my current build totally need a white fox now. I have a grey float and this black vanilla but after seeing the white fox I know what I want. What model and year was it ?








bad mechanic said:


>


----------



## elliott436 (Jul 25, 2014)

bad mechanic said:


> Yesterday I removed my Chris King headset and installed a new Cane Creek 110. My impressions:
> 
> - The 110 weighted about 6g more than the King.
> - The 110 is a relatively more complex headset than the King. It has quite a bit more parts to it, and a couple extra steps to install and adjust it.
> ...


I like cane creeks quality I have the forty series on my 2014 Diamondback Response xe, and I want to replace the fsa headset on my 2013 Fuji Nevada 1.3. So it's good to read your review on the 110 series!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

bicyclejuju1 said:


> This is my current build totally need a white fox now. I have a grey float and this black vanilla but after seeing the white fox I know what I want. What model and year was it?


Most of the Fox F-series forks were white.


----------

